# Why do you do it?



## peedee

Why do you over winter in Spain? The coastal sites here are bursting at the seams with all nationalities catching what appears to be a bumper dose of sunshine. I know the obvious answer is for the better weather and sunshine but by all accounts the current spell of prolonged sunshine and lack of rain is not the norm. Even so temperatures are not great, 5C in the early morning and it does not warm up until about 1030hrs and if the sun did not shine it would not be much above 12C all day, and that is on the coast. Go inland and it can be considerably colder. Even weather can be boring without variation which is one reason I appreciate the seasonal changes of the UK. Weather aside why do you do it or why would you like to do it? Is it for economic reason or is there more to it?

I am not a lounge lizard who likes to bask in the sunshine day in day out, this seems to be a high for many. I’m not a TV addict either so lack of it here doesn’t bother me either. I’ve tried a winter rally, albeit in March, it rained a lot then but I would be bored out of my mind staying put for the winter here. I mean there are only so many times a walking or cycling route can be enjoyed before it becomes uninteresting and even the effect of cheap wine and beer doesn’t last. Its not cheap to eat out either, Menu del Dia seems to average about 9 euros, stray from that and dig much deeper into your wallet.

So what is the attraction for you of winter in Spain? I’m not convinced it is for me!

peedee


----------



## erneboy

The appeal for us is proper daylight, reasonable temperatures, lovely countryside and nice people. We avoid the coast, camp sites and anywhere Brits congregate preferring villages where we can practice speaking Spanish, Alan.


----------



## teemyob

*Winter*

Hello,

Usually in winter when we go away, it is Winter based. So skiing, skating sledging etc. We have done this in Norway, France, Andorra, Spain and Scotland.

However, in 2005/2006 & 2009/2010, Whilst doing the winter sports. We tried a couple of weeks along the Coast in Salobrena, parking the motorhome outside a hired villa. And for the later, Javea and Benicasim on campsites.

I have to say how nice it was to be able to cycle along the coast and up into the hills without getting Pi55ed wet through. As it was to walk along the beaches and watch the surfers. And sit outside a Cafe and watch the world go by.

We are only in our forties and don't have the time to spend more then 2-3 weeks away at a time. If we could spend longer, I think I would be doing something along the lines of what Alan is doing. I would prefer to do things a bit different than be based on the one campsite.

I have been fitting a new sink tap in the motorhome today. It has rained non stop all day. Despite most of the work being inside the MH and having my van / tools under the awning. I have been soaked just walking to and from the house and garage.

I just cannot be bothered to get the bike out of the garage to go out on our local country park and get even more drenched.

You make the most of the milder climate Peedee.

TM


----------



## barryd

Ive often wondered about this. If / when we go full timing I wondered about where to spend the winter. Dont fancy sitting on a campsite in Spain. I wondered about Sicily or even Greece. Either that or Ill just follow Alan around! 

One thought I had to escape the winter weather was to just dump the van and take a long term rent in the canaries.


----------



## MrsW

I would hate to spend the winter in Spain. I do not like the country at all! We will spend next winter in the southern half of France, not far from Bergerac (Villereal will be our nearest town) in our own home. We move in July and I can't wait. The winter can still be cold and even snowy, but it lasts much less time than in GB and the summer is longer and hotter.


----------



## TishF650

Barry

Dumping the van is a great idea - well your van anyway - it's always breaking down...heh heh.

We spent last winter in Italy/Greece. This year we're in Turkey/Cyprus and next year, we'll do Spain/Portugal/Morocco. I guess you do run out of options, but there's no rule to say you have to stay in one place - even if you pick Spain, it's quite BIG.

Today it's 25 degrees in Southern Turkey. Took a lobster pot out in the kayak and fixed it to a buoy. Caught a bream and had that for supper. Somehow that took up most of the day...

Tishf650
www.theworldisourlobster.com


----------



## barryd

TishF650 said:


> Barry
> 
> Dumping the van is a great idea - well your van anyway - it's always breaking down...heh heh.
> 
> We spent last winter in Italy/Greece. This year we're in Turkey/Cyprus and next year, we'll do Spain/Portugal/Morocco. I guess you do run out of options, but there's no rule to say you have to stay in one place - even if you pick Spain, it's quite BIG.
> 
> Today it's 25 degrees in Southern Turkey. Took a lobster pot out in the kayak and fixed it to a buoy. Caught a bream and had that for supper. Somehow that took up most of the day...
> 
> Tishf650
> www.theworldisourlobster.com


_

Watch it or ill spend the winter following you around instead of Alan!

How the hell did you catch a Bream in a Lobster pot? Impressive._


----------



## teemyob

*Heart*



MrsW said:


> I would hate to spend the winter in Spain. I do not like the country at all! We will spend next winter in the southern half of France, not far from Bergerac (Villereal will be our nearest town) in our own home. We move in July and I can't wait. The winter can still be cold and even snowy, but it lasts much less time than in GB and the summer is longer and hotter.


A Lady after my own heart!

Do you need a handyman?

TM


----------



## TishF650

To be fair, the lobster pot belongs to Barry (StanDup) and Ruth, who we've just bumped into down here. We had the kayak, so it was a joint effort.

A small sea bream found its way to the bait somehow. We've left it out again tonight, so we'll see what tomorrow brings...

Anyway, sorry, this is supposed to be about why people spend the winter in Spain...wherever you are, surely it's what you make of it? Sunny weather does help a lot of course but it's more about a state of mind.

You can choose to stay in your van all day watching Sky or you can go to the market, cook something new, swim, cycle. walk, fish, explore, chat, engage with locals. If you want to tour, then tour. 

Each to their own.


----------



## teemyob

*Curious*



TishF650 said:


> To be fair, the lobster pot belongs to Barry (StanDup) and Ruth, who we've just bumped into down here. We had the kayak, so it was a joint effort.
> 
> A small sea bream found its way to the bait somehow. We've left it out again tonight, so we'll see what tomorrow brings...
> 
> Anyway, sorry, this is supposed to be about why people spend the winter in Spain...wherever you are, surely it's what you make of it? Sunny weather does help a lot of course but it's more about a state of mind.
> 
> You can choose to stay in your van all day watching Sky or you can go to the market, cook something new, swim, cycle. walk, fish, explore, chat, engage with locals. If you want to tour, then tour.
> 
> Each to their own.


I am now curious.

Where exactly are you and what kind of Kayak are you using?

TM


----------



## TishF650

Hi Teemyob

We're at Kas, between Marmaris and Antalya. aka Heaven.

We have a inflatable Sevylor 2 man kayak (called Chuck) who doesn't come out very often, but when he does, he earns his supper!


----------



## peedee

*Re: Winter*



teemyob said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have to say how nice it was to be able to cycle along the coast and up into the hills without getting Pi55ed wet through. As it was to walk along the beaches and watch the surfers. And sit outside a Cafe and watch the world go by.
> 
> TM


Agree in the short term but what do you do when you are stuck on one site for 3 months or more? In any case I can think of better times in the year to do these things than December through to February.

peedee


----------



## cavaqueen

Hi there,

This is our third year of spending the winter in Spain, we tour for a couple of months on the way here, seeing different places, then we park up at Marjal for 6 months.

We are not bored at all, the social life is fantastic (not just eating and drinking), golf, boules, tennis, swimming, cycling, quizes etc etc.

It is great to be out and about and meeting people, in the UK we tended to stay indoors in the winter, too cold to be bothered, we would go from one day to the next without really seeing anyone, here we have a chat to different people daily.

We love the life, but obviously it wouldn't suit everyone, we don't just sit on the campsite and sunbathe, we go off in the car to different places and see the real Spain, and there are always some sort of events going on.

It's the best decision we have ever made, and we are looking forward to many more years of waking up smiling.

Cavaqueen


----------



## JockandRita

cavaqueen said:


> Hi there,
> 
> This is our third year of spending the winter in Spain, we tour for a couple of months on the way here, seeing different places, then we park up at Marjal for 6 months.
> 
> We are not bored at all, the social life is fantastic (not just eating and drinking), golf, boules, tennis, swimming, cycling, quizes etc etc.
> 
> It is great to be out and about and meeting people, in the UK we tended to stay indoors in the winter, too cold to be bothered, we would go from one day to the next without really seeing anyone, here we have a chat to different people daily.
> 
> We love the life, but obviously it wouldn't suit everyone, we don't just sit on the campsite and sunbathe, we go off in the car to different places and see the real Spain, and there are always some sort of events going on.
> 
> It's the best decision we have ever made, and we are looking forward to many more years of waking up smiling.
> 
> Cavaqueen


Unfortunately, I/we can't contribute any experiences of wintering in France/Spain/Portugal etc, as it is something we'd love to do, (for all the reasons given above by Cavaqueen and TishF650), but not been able to do yet, as Rita enjoys her little bit of financial independence in the form of her part time job.

Any attempts by me to persuade her otherwise, by offering an opportunity of a life time, have so far failed miserably, so I have stopped trying. 

Hopefully, listening to other's experiences when we do meet up with seasoned "snowbirds", may eventually change her train of thought.

Anyway, whatever, today is St Valentine's Day, and I still love her to bits. 

For all those wintering abroad, have a great time, and stay safe. :thumbleft:

Best regards,

Jock (& Rita).


----------



## Rapide561

*Sun*



barryd said:


> Ive often wondered about this. If / when we go full timing I wondered about where to spend the winter. Dont fancy sitting on a campsite in Spain. I wondered about Sicily or even Greece. Either that or Ill just follow Alan around!
> 
> One thought I had to escape the winter weather was to just dump the van and take a long term rent in the canaries.


Barry - a man after my own heart.

In September 2008, we were taling to a youngish couple - mad 40's maybe - who fulltimed in hotels and so on from September to May. I was impressed with the £12 per night half board in a decent hotel in Majorca, but they were paying even less!

Only yesterday I looked at Majorca again and can stay for four weeks, half board in a hotel with small rooms but decent food for less than £500 including flights.

I should have been setting of to Spain this Thursday but am delayed now for one reason and another, but the attraction is the sunshine and warmer weather.

Russell


----------



## teemyob

*Overwinter*

You can get long term winter lets in Villas, some with sea views for a lot less than you think.

So, if campsites are not your thing and you don't fancy a Hotel for 6 months. Try searching for properties to rent.

Javea/Denia/Moriara has a wide choice with a superb all-year climate.

TM


----------



## barryd

I booked an apartment on a golf course in Tenerife a few years ago for 3 weeks at Christmas. I think we got it for about £400 which I thought was a bargain. The next door neighbour was there for 3 months and was paying £400 a month which isnt bad. Shared pool, right by the sea.

I bet there are some bargains to be had. Only issue with the Canaries is that you would have to hire a car really which could prove expensive, whereas if it was spain I would just drive my own down there.


----------



## Sonesta

Winter on a cramped Spanish campsite is definitely not top of my list either and I cannot think of anything worse! 

Spain was the first overseas country we ever visited in our motorhome and during that trip, we once ended up for a night on a campsite near Benidorm and OMG, I am sure most of the UK 'residents' staying there were on the run! lol 8O We made the most of our trip though and visited many interesting places but to be honest, I did not enjoy stopping on many of the campsites we came across, especially as everyone seemed to be packed in like sardines! We like to wildcamp, but after hearing of so many robberies and attacks from fellow travellers reports, we really did not feel safe wildcamping in secluded or isolated spots like we prefer and usually tend to do! 

However, there are still parts of Spain that are absolutely beautiful and virtually unspoilt by modern tourism, so I don't think those who prefer more laid back destinations should completely rule all of Spain out and we quite fancy visiting the Andalusia region of Spain one day. From what I can gather, this part of Spain is supposed to be absolutely beautiful, offering some stunning and quite moorish locations. Many of the towns and villages are described as being the 'real' Spain; full of character and charm and seeped in history! I've also been told a lot of the towns & villages are more like the Spain of yesteryear  and that the Andalusia region of Spain, is a far cry from the tacky coastal resorts often found on a lot of the Costas!

Sounds just what the doctor ordered!!!! 



TishF650 said:


> We're at Kas, between Marmaris and Antalya. aka Heaven.
> 
> We have a inflatable Sevylor 2 man kayak (called Chuck) who doesn't come out very often, but when he does, he earns his supper!


Ooh I'm so envious TishF! Turkey is a place we dream of visiting in our motorhome but sadly 2 little dogs who we love to bits, prevent us from venturing to those shores - but oh how we yearn to. We have such wondeful memories of package holidays to Turkey and to visit this fantastic country in our motorhome would be a dream come true! 

Greece however, is another place we long to travel around - and as Greece is part of the pet passport scheme, it is definitely a place we plan to visit either this year or next!

Enjoy your travels.

Sue


----------



## MyGalSal

Anyone here remember the stage show 'Hair'? There was one immortal line in that never to be forgotten... I will miss out the reference but bottom line is 'If you ain't tried it, don't knock it" I know you said you had tried a winter rally in March but I feel that is not a good representation.
Peedee, with respect, some happy campers enjoy to do it and good luck to them but you don't have to be 'stuck on a site' for 3 to 6 months. Spain is a big country with lots to see and some of us choose to move around as you would anywhere else. There are some lovely little sites away from the madding crowd. As it happens the site I am on now 15kms north of Barcelona has nary a Brit (except for me of course) but a mix of French, German and Italian. There are about a dozen of us on a site that would take about 400 vans. My pitch overlooks the sea, I watch the sunrise most mornings, sometimes it is cloudy but on the whole just so beautiful.
I think I have been to the site that Sonesta mentioned. We didn't stay long! My husband nicknamed it Costa del Crime. So, yes, like anywhere else there are places that don't appeal.
A big attraction as mentioned by a previous poster is the light! My daughter came out for a weekend visit from the UK and had to borrow sunglasses - even to sit in the van! Contrast from the dark in the UK was very noticeable.
The most important attraction for me is the weather. I enjoy to be outdoors all day. I can't do that in the UK in the winter. Every winter in the UK I end up with things like bronchitis, pneumonia, pleurisy. I don't in Spain. And I have met others who enjoy the health benefits of a kinder winter climate.
As for bandits etc, yes they exist but I remember driving down to Naples in 1975 and being warned then about bandits so what's new?
Sal


----------



## Sonesta

Great post Sal and like you say Spain is a BIG country and there are some fabulous places to be found.

I had to titter when you mentioned you think you may have stayed on the same 'dodgy' campsite near Benidorm as we did and I bet like us, you were 'gobsmacked' by some of what you saw? That said, we've enjoyed many a laugh about our experience since and we often tell our friends about how everyone went deathly quiet the moment we walked into the onsite bar! We felt all eyes upon on the 2 strangers in their midst (which happened to be us!) We both felt immediately uncomfortable, so my husband whispered to me to drink my drink (which we both knocked back in one swig) and we quickly made our escape! As soon as we left the room everyone started chatting again .... It was weird! 8O

Another place we visited whilst on the return journey back from Spain was Sitges and we really liked it there. Lots of Spanish flavour and it had a real good vibe about the place. It was December time, so not the best time of year to visit the area but we liked it very much and would love to return in the nicer weather. 

Hope you are enjoying your beautiful new motorhome and are finding the fulltiming way of life lots of fun?

Take care.

Sue xxx


----------



## peedee

I think for fulltimers 6 months in Spain or anywhere else where the climate is milder than northern Europe makes a lot of sense. Cavaqueen makes some good points but forgot the line dancing :wink: 

I still don't think it is for us, we lean too much towards touring rather than being fixed in one spot for so long and we also have strong ties and interests at home.

peedee


----------



## johnthompson

peedee said:


> Why do you over winter in Spain? peedee


Well peedee, as far as John and I are concerned the main reason for coming here for the winter is the mild weather. I don't really think you can leave that out and even if it was worse than it has been this winter it is infinitely better than the UK.

When the weather is dry and mild you feel like getting out and about, sightseeing, walking and indulging in other hobbies.
It is also a medical fact that the effect of sunlight on our bodies is good for us, apart from production of vitamin D our brain produces serotonin and other hormones which create the feelgood factor.
I know I always feel down by the end of winter at home.

Spain is a big country with a population of only 45 million so if you like to get away from people you have plenty of choice.

This is our first winter here and we decided to stay put on one site just to get the feel of the place and learn a bit of Spanish.
We get around in out Smart car so are not confined to the site. We have found the Spanish to be very friendly especially if you show willing and have a bash at the lingo. There are Spanish, Dutch, German, English, French, Belgian and other nationalities here and I have found most people to be friendly and helpful.

We will definitely be back for next winter but we will travel about more and who knows maybe even try a spot of wilding.

Regards, Joan and John.


----------



## ob1

Feb maximum average temperature - London 45F, Alicante 63. Nuff said, I can stand a bit of pain for that.


----------



## teemyob

*Weather*

We live west of the pennines, our City is nicknamed "Rainy City" (Try googling "rainy city" or rainy city Manchester!).

Even in summer, we have friends who come up from the south and comment how wet and cold it is.

Our two youngest Daughters 21 & 22 are always coughing and spluttering. Soon as they get to sunnier climes, they stop.

So I can understand why many of you do go to Spain for Winter, even if it only for the weather.

Wish we could afford to move the entire Family and live in Southern France, for good.

TM


----------



## MyGalSal

Ah Sue. Thanks for your good wishes re my beautiful new van. I wish! Dealer rang the week before it was due to be delivered in Nov to say Hymer had delayed production until March 2011. And the Man in the Moon is made of green cheese! Anyhoo, that did not deter us - annoyed but not deterred - so we are here in Spain in Bella, our still beautiful 654 and will return to the UK sometime end of April early May to pick up Bernie, the new guy! Fingers crossed anyway. We won't be parting with a penny until he has been on a weighbridge and the alleged payload of 1340kg confirmed. I still look at that Elegance and drool and second guess myself. :roll: 
Sal


----------



## JockandRita

MyGalSal said:


> clipped.......... I still look at that Elegance and drool and second guess myself. :roll:
> Sal


 :wink:

Jock.


----------



## MrsW

*Re: Heart*



teemyob said:


> MrsW said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would hate to spend the winter in Spain. I do not like the country at all! We will spend next winter in the southern half of France, not far from Bergerac (Villereal will be our nearest town) in our own home. We move in July and I can't wait. The winter can still be cold and even snowy, but it lasts much less time than in GB and the summer is longer and hotter.
> 
> 
> 
> A Lady after my own heart!
> 
> Do you need a handyman?
> 
> TM
Click to expand...

Probably! But we don't pay well!


----------



## teemyob

*Re: Heart*



MrsW said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsW said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would hate to spend the winter in Spain. I do not like the country at all! We will spend next winter in the southern half of France, not far from Bergerac (Villereal will be our nearest town) in our own home. We move in July and I can't wait. The winter can still be cold and even snowy, but it lasts much less time than in GB and the summer is longer and hotter.
> 
> 
> 
> A Lady after my own heart!
> 
> Do you need a handyman?
> 
> TM
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably! But we don't pay well!
Click to expand...

Pay would be a bonus!

Good luck, wish you well.

TM


----------



## Sonesta

Aw Sal, I'm so sorry you're still awaiting the arrival of your new 'baby' but It will soon be April and then all being well you'll have a nice, new, shiny 2011 model to play with? 

Sounds like you are having a great time in Spain and when I look out at our dismal skies I know where I would rather be! 

Our Elegance has been a joy to use and we have no regrets about our choice of new motorhome and all we want to do now is to get off on a really long voyage and properly put her to the test! We took her to France last year for almost a month but we wish to travel further afield and for a longer period and I am just itching to get off on a proper adventure! 

I received your PM by the way and I will reply to it tomorrow.

Take care Sal and give my regards to your lovely husband.

Sue x


----------



## HeatherChloe

Hm - I hated the cold winter this Christmas and have resolved to go down to Spain for my two weeks of Christmas holiday this year. Hoping for a bit more warmth and a tiny bit more daylight. 

Now I'm worried - I don't much like wall to wall caravans which feel a bit like an estate. 

I'd like to find a quiet little site, hopefully by an interesting town, so I can run, read, paint, walk, visit art galleries, and eat nice food. 

Somewhere near footpaths and countryside for me and the dog, and somewhere with activity to stop me getting bored (as it's just me). 

Any suggestions gratefully received.


----------



## barryd

I dunno why it always has to be Spain. Im not keen on it either really although I havent seen much of the real Spain. As the Lobsters (Tish) said earlier. Its 25 degrees in Turkey, Sicily can be warm as I am told so can parts of Greece. From what I can gather the weather isnt always that great in Spain anyway and Portugal is worse. The campsites sound awful. I know I shouldnt knock it till ive tried it but Im not getting a good vibe.

Im starting to wonder if it would be just as nice to be on couple of small CL type sites in the South of France (if you can find one open) where you may well have snow as well as nice days but perhaps it will be less busy and cramped. Presume they still have French Markets in the winter? That would do me.


----------



## gromett

I will be wintering in the South of Spain this year. 2 winters with almost 3 months of no moving and bored rigid. Not much point being a fulltimer if your wheels don't move for quarter of the year....

Can't wait to get going again 

Karl


----------



## peedee

johnthompson said:


> It is also a medical fact that the effect of sunlight on our bodies is good for us, apart from production of vitamin D our brain produces serotonin and other hormones which create the feelgood factor.
> I know I always feel down by the end of winter at home.


The downside of this is skin like leather and the risk of skin cancer!



johnthompson said:


> Spain is a big country with a population of only 45 million so if you like to get away from people you have plenty of choice.


So why not use a motorhome as intended and tour then, its the staying in one place which would get me down. Might as well rent a villa or flat as suggested for the extra comfort.



johnthompson said:


> This is our first winter here and we decided to stay put on one site just to get the feel of the place and learn a bit of Spanish.
> 
> Regards, Joan and John.


Whilst I remain unconvinced it is for me, judging by the numbers packing sites, they are even parked on the access tracks here, it is obviously very popular. enjoy your stay.

peedee


----------



## coppo

This coming winter we will be somewhere other than the UK, finish work in 10 weeks, then away, Holland first, then Germany(Caroline wants to go to Munster where she used to live), then Berlin, Poland, back to Germany for the Dusselforf show, then Mosel/Rhine again.
After that Bavaria, we haven't decided where to winter, thinking of either Spain, Greece or Turkey.

Lovely, jubbly.

Paul &Caroline


----------



## JockandRita

coppo said:


> This coming winter we will be somewhere other than the UK, finish work in 10 weeks, then away, Holland first, then Germany(Caroline wants to go to Munster where she used to live), then Berlin, Poland, back to Germany for the Dusselforf show, then Mosel/Rhine again.
> After that Bavaria, we haven't decided where to winter, thinking of either Spain, Greece or Turkey.
> 
> Lovely, jubbly.
> 
> Paul &Caroline


Jammy gits. :lol: :lol:

Enjoy.

Jock & Rita.


----------



## teemyob

*gone or going*



coppo said:


> This coming winter we will be somewhere other than the UK, finish work in 10 weeks, then away, Holland first, then Germany(Caroline wants to go to Munster where she used to live), then Berlin, Poland, back to Germany for the Dusselforf show, then Mosel/Rhine again.
> After that Bavaria, we haven't decided where to winter, thinking of either Spain, Greece or Turkey.
> 
> Lovely, jubbly.
> 
> Paul &Caroline


I thought you had gone already!

10 weeks! Soon be days then hours.

TM


----------



## coppo

JockandRita said:


> coppo said:
> 
> 
> 
> This coming winter we will be somewhere other than the UK, finish work in 10 weeks, then away, Holland first, then Germany(Caroline wants to go to Munster where she used to live), then Berlin, Poland, back to Germany for the Dusselforf show, then Mosel/Rhine again.
> After that Bavaria, we haven't decided where to winter, thinking of either Spain, Greece or Turkey.
> 
> Lovely, jubbly.
> 
> Paul &Caroline
> 
> 
> 
> Jammy gits. :lol: :lol:
> 
> Enjoy.
> 
> Jock & Rita.
Click to expand...

Cheers Jock/TM we will(enjoy), you only live once.

Caroline wants to put a logo on the back of the van 'No worries, Be happy' :lol:

I,m thinking of more like 'Try to rob us and your jaw will snap' :lol: :lol: :lol: for if we go to Spain.

Paul.


----------



## coppo

ps TM
These winters(tyres) are brilliant, 150yards up a muddy track on sunday, steep uphill all the way, the CL owner said your'e welcome to stay but you'll never get up there.

Paul.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Winter away in the sun would be bliss. Warm, sunny, hassle free.


As for Lady p I have trouble getting the old gal out for two weeks.  


Dave p


----------



## Sonesta

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Winter away in the sun would be bliss. Warm, sunny, hassle free.
> 
> As for Lady p I have trouble getting the old gal out for two weeks.
> 
> Dave p


Hey Dave,

Why don't you bring your dear lady wife along to one of the MHF rallies or meets one weekend this year? They are great for meeting likeminded people and who knows, if she got chatting to other ladies who enjoy travelling around in their motorhomes and got to hear all about all the exciting trips they've enjoyed to sunnier climes, she might just be tempted to give it a go?

You've nothing to lose and I'm sure lots of members would love to meet you both. 

Sue


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Thanks Sue,
Lady p does not like leaving our five dogs to start with. Two are thirteen and a little bit gerriatric. She is also the main carer for her alzheimers suffering mum.
Over the last few years she has been less inclined to travel, as soon as she sits up front eyes close and sleep sets in. We have been all over europe with the children in the past.
She does enjoy buying things for mh.
She is not bothered about hotels any more. Is it me I sometimes ask myself.

In eight weeks we are going to kukenhoff , she thinks its for a week but really its eleven days.
I will suffer the fall out later. :lol: 

Things may improve a little later I hope.

Dave p


----------



## lifestyle

When my wife retires July "yippee no more school hols "and i pack in my part time job,we will be heading for some sunshine .
I`m not sure if i could handle a crowded campsite,mainly because i am a sociable person,and would become a alcololic :wink: :wink: .
So to save myself from destruction we will seeking out much more sedate places to relax   like a nice tapas bar in the middle of the Spanish countryside "here i go again drinking "

   

Les


----------



## JockandRita

coppo said:


> clipped..........you only live once.


Any chance that you could convince "you know who" Paul, as she won't listen to me........as per usual. 

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## coppo

JockandRita said:


> coppo said:
> 
> 
> 
> clipped..........you only live once.
> 
> 
> 
> Any chance that you could convince "you know who" Paul, as she won't listen to me........as per usual.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Jock.
Click to expand...

Caroline says she's like Rita to go off Jock cos it would be nice to meet up again on our travels, you tell her that. 

Paul.


----------



## JockandRita

coppo said:


> JockandRita said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coppo said:
> 
> 
> 
> clipped..........you only live once.
> 
> 
> 
> Any chance that you could convince "you know who" Paul, as she won't listen to me........as per usual.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Jock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Caroline says she's like Rita to go off Jock cos it would be nice to meet up again on our travels, you tell her that.
> 
> Paul.
Click to expand...

Righty Ho Paul, will do. And yes, it would be great to meet up again. 

Your Caroline is obviously more optimistic than I am, about getting the desired result, re Rita wintering away in the MH. :lol:

Cheers for now,

Jock.


----------



## Sonesta

I understand where Rita and MrsP and other ladies are coming from as I have a similar problem re going away for the whole of the winter! 

I yearn to get away to sunnier climes in our MH in Oct returning to the UK in the spring but when I think about my little grandson and my kids (all adults now) and not seeing them for months, especially over Christmas, I don't think I could handle it! I hate flying, so the option to fly home for a week over the festive period fills me with dread, so that's not a solution I find pacifies me and so another winter passes and we begrudgingly put up with the cold, miserable grey skies!  

I know once I reached our chosen destination I would absolutely love it and our travels to Morocco, Italy, Spain and Portugal are trips I have nothing but glorious memories of - but actually making THAT decision to leave my family for the entire winter, is just so difficult for me to make! To be fair, they all tell us to get off and enjoy ourselves but when I look into their eyes, I know as only a mum can, that they are just telling us what they think we want to hear! My hubby could do it and although he would miss them all - he'd cope and it's just ME that is holding us back!!!! I dunno ....... aren't we mum's a bunch of sentimental twerps at times? 

Maybe this year?????? :wink:

Sue


----------



## artona

We are considering 6 months in Spain next winter. Probably not with the van though. Long term lets are very cheap in spain and we want Jessica to enroll in a Spanish School for the time.


----------

